# Wetsanding a car from start to finish - Time Lapse Video



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Wetsanding a car from start to finish - Time Lapse Video*

A HUGE thank you to Yancy for all his hard work and talent to capture this event and then create the video for the rest of us to enjoy. I don't think anything like this has ever been done before? At least I've never seen a time lapse video capture of a car being wetsanded, cut and buffed from start to finish anywhere on the web ever. Another "first" for the industry brought you you by Autogeek.net and AutogeekOnline.net

*Without further ado...*

*Wetsanding a car from start to finish - Time Lapse Video*​ 




Here's Yancy setting the GoPro Camera up for this project...










Here's Yancy doing what he does best...










*Excellent work Yancy...*


----------

